# Enlace entre router wifi nexxsolutions y access point



## ina85 (Jul 24, 2009)

buenas tardes....


escribo ya que tengo un problema

acabo de comprar un modem para internet y un router wifi para hacer conexion inalambrica con mi laptop....


el modem de internet necesita de un punto telefonico y en mi casa solo tengo un punto telefonico que se encuentra bien lejos de la computadora de escritorio... no quiero conectar un cable tan largo desde el modem a la computadora de escritorio por lo que estuve investigando si existe algun receptor wifi que haga el enlace entre el router y la pc de escritorio y encontre que puedo colocar un access point ...


quisiera saber si esto es cierto o que tan factible es...q modelo de access point debo comprar? mi router wifi es un nexxt solutions


----------



## soerok (Jul 24, 2009)

La Tarjeta wifi es el dispositivo necesario para poder acceder a todos los servicios de internet o de una red local inalámbrica. El proceso es muy sencillo: creas una red mediante antenas wifi, y todos aquellos aparatos que dispongan de Tarjeta wifi ya pueden formar parte de la red e intercambiar archivos, tener acceso a internet, compartir programas o documentos.
Son como estas:





Esta es PCI, que va en el interior del pc.




Esta otra es USB, que va por fuera, en el puerto usb
Espero te sirva, saludos


----------

